# Bonnet chips satisfactorily repaired



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I dont know how it happened but there were blobby chips ? in the paintwork on the bonnet lid. I called in ChipsAway.co.uk (franchise). Repainted and finished by hand, and as the blokey advised, you can see the touch-ups if you really look hard, but at a casual glance it looks just fine. Paint colour well matched. Very satisfied with the end result and much cheaper than a spraypainter's job. (PM me if you want to know exactly how much.):smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------

